# Irish living in Italy



## Greenpilot (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,

My wife and i are putting together a plan to get out of dodge (in all senses of the word) and fine work and a house in Italy. It has become worse and worse here folks, so its time to try something else. We are both 40, no kids, own a house in Mayo both with Jobs, but there is writing on the wall in this Country, and we want to be ready.

We are both taking Italian lessons and have visited Italy many times. I'm a horticulturist, retail manager, radio producer and musician and my wife is an administrator in the County Council. We dont have rose tinted glasses but we are prepared to do anything to make this work. I have worked and lived abroad before so I know whats ahead of me.

It would be great to get some tips from any irish living in Italy to point us in the right direction and hive us the heads up on any problems we may encounter.

Kind regards,

Paul and Gill


----------



## Yalumba2 (Nov 26, 2010)

*a plan of action*

Well

I suppose it's never to late to start again, but don't you have any idea at all about where you want to go, what you want to do, or how you intend to support yourselves?
I' m certainly no expert but I'd guess Italy is a worse economic climate than Ireland.
Anyhow, you really need to get some sort of a plan here. Are you going to sell your house or rent it out? I'd say rent it out, then budget for 6 - 12 months trial in Italy, and if it doesn't work out then you've still got your house to go back to, even if you may have lost your livelihoods.
Be prepared for culture shock, homesickness or whatever you want to call it, and putting your relationship to the test.
So get some more ideas together and then maybe people on here can be more helpful, IMO anyway.

All the best


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Go to Asia! They'll speak more English and what ever bucks you have will last 5 times longer! The culture shock isn't as shocking either


----------

